# Thickness Planer



## EQUINOX400 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am new to this tool. What are the signs that the blades are no longer sharp and need replacing?


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

when the stop cutting....no chips are coming from the tool. Hard to feed stock into it and the wood is just burnished not cut....


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

EQUINOX400 said:


> I am new to this tool. What are the signs that the blades are no longer sharp and need replacing?


Start's to cut hard or more noise than normal. I can tell the difference in the sound of sharp blade's and when they get dull. If their are doubble edge switch them out and see the difference? I sharpen mine with 1000 grit sand paper this doesn't realy sharpen but just put the edge back on for a while. But they will have to be turned around . The sand paper just get's you by tell you deside to change them. Use a block of wood and wrap the paper around and glide along the sharp edge. NOW be carefull they will cut skin easy but not wood.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

walowan said:


> when the stop cutting....no chips are coming from the tool. Hard to feed stock into it and the wood is just burnished not cut....


You re-sharpen these. Only replace if damaged beyond repair, or if re-sharpened too many tmes.


----------

